# Dropping blocks



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Will Grub hub decrease your program level even if you're just dropping blocks due to vehicle trouble?


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

Speaking from experience, yes. My throttle control went bad a couple months ago. Lost an initial day and half getting it "repaired" by Goodyear. Then lost another couple days along with an extra 400+ bucks taking it back to Goodyear to have it repaired right. "We guarantee our work", my ass.

But seriously, if you ever do lose your premiere status don't sweat it. I was amazed at how little difference it made in the amount of orders I got just by switching the app on vs being scheduled. And just keep checking the schedule every so often to pick up dropped hours. It's amazing how often people drop their blocks. It didn't take me long to get my premier back.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Absolutely they will. This is the main reason I only do GH off schedule


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Absolutely they will. This is the main reason I only do GH off schedule


In SoCal, working GH off schedule means you will get very few orders < 1 / hr.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> In SoCal, working GH off schedule means you will get very few orders < 1 / hr.


Yea it's usually like that here in DC too. I'm rarely on GH unless I'm doubling up with UE it DD


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Their block system sucks... premier in my market means driving a lots of miles on the regular. I demoted myself the partner... I get plenty of blocks and I’ve been killing it making 7- 800$ a week. The only way to make money with Grubhub is to reject offers. If I get shut out one day I’ll just work a different platform...their block system is too easy to **** up...I wonder if they really consider legitimate reasons to drop blocks like your car needing to be repaired when they created their system. You’re loyal to this company and the car you use to do deliveries for them has to be serviced from the abuse and they drop your status. 
I see no point in being loyal to GrubHub and the recognition program.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Goongpad77, how many hours do you drive per week?


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Goongpad77, how many hours do you drive per week?


30-40 and sometimes I'm sitting at at a coffee shop because I reject a lot of offers. My acceptance rate for the last 30 days is 55%


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Goongpad77, what is your reason for rejecting offers and how do you decide which ones to reject?


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Goongpad77, what is your reason for rejecting offers and how do you decide which ones to reject?


There are lots of reasons I'll reject an offer. Distance to the pick up, order value, rude staff, no parking, pick up or a drop off in a dangerous area.....If there is a spot that I do not want to deal with I don't even care if it's a high-value order ...I'll reject it just because I flat out don't want to do business with them. I rejected a $40 order the other day from a place that I can't stand. Of course there's always those places that take too long... I'll gauge those orders based on the value of it. If there's a good enough tip sometimes I'll use it as a time to take a break.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> In SoCal, working GH off schedule means you will get very few orders < 1 / hr.


Not true. Just depends on where you work. My GH bell rings regularly during the day and night shifts.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

All those you get are rejects from scheduled drivers.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank goodness for those drivers that reject offers.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I get rejected offers. Most have been rejected numerous times and order is already late. Sometimes, I'll cancel the late order and pass the ball to the next driver.


----------

